# 100 Bushel Beans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

In Arkansas no less....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/arkansas_grower_shares_how_to_produce_100_bushel_soybeans_NAA_Betsy_Jibben/


----------

